# NEED HELP BADLY - I messed with some wires, NOW CAR WONT START



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I was rewiring my cigarette lighter thingy, and I accidentally moved some wires around, and i saw smoke come out around the top of the AC control area, and now... the car wont start, the lights on the dashboard DONT go on, and my window IS ROLLED DOWN, and wont go up, NOTHING works anymore that has to do with the ignition, lights work, etc.. but anything that has to do with the ignition (key turned) does not work at all. I TRIPLE CHECKED all the fuses, the cig lighter fuse was out, I replaced it, and nothing works still at all, wtf have i done, I live in apartments and ITS NOW RAINING.

A: Im gonna get broken in to (i put plastic bag on window)
B: its gonna rain inside my car
C: im SCREWED.

PS: You know how when u first put ur key in, the little thing makes that sound (ding...ding...ding..ding...), and u know how when u turn ur key when ur Accesories are on such as radio and ac and stuff ur thing still beeps, and when u turn it more (dashboard lights on) it stops beeping, well... mine beeps no matter what, if i try to start my car or anything its still beeping and the car doesnt even turn over at all, doesnt do anything, no clicks.. nothing.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Check all fuses, relays, and fusible links. You also may have shorted some wires in the column. That'll teach you to mess with major wiring with the battery hooked up......... I bet the key was on too. Dude, you are like your own worst enemy when it comes to cars.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Check all fuses, relays, and fusible links. You also may have shorted some wires in the column. That'll teach you to mess with major wiring with the battery hooked up......... I bet the key was on too. Dude, you are like your own worst enemy when it comes to cars.


SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME


Not until you confirm you've checked the fuses, fusible links, wiring, etc.

What more do you want? Someone to come fix your car for you? It can't be done over the internet. :loser:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

He never does anything I ask him to. I told him to check his spark plugs like 8 times the last time he had a problem. He never listens, so as far as I'm concerned he's on his own. He won't listen to any of the experts here, so he can just take it to a garage. I'm done.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> He never does anything I ask him to. I told him to check his spark plugs like 8 times the last time he had a problem. He never listens, so as far as I'm concerned he's on his own. He won't listen to any of the experts here, so he can just take it to a garage. I'm done.


lol, man... I dont got any tools to...
but im going to replace spark plugs, plug wires, and my 02 sensor soon.
I have checked the fusible links, ALL fuses, and I checked the area where it was smoking, and cant find ANYTHING wrong with them. 
People are telling me my ignition switch went out, I also found out... when I turn the key, the steering wheel DOES unlock, and the car makes that ding ding sound it makes even when the key is all the way turned...
No dashboard lights come on, and this sucks. (over 1 week now ive been stuck at home)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> lol, man... I dont got any tools to...
> but im going to replace spark plugs, plug wires, and my 02 sensor soon.
> I have checked the fusible links, ALL fuses, and I checked the area where it was smoking, and cant find ANYTHING wrong with them.
> People are telling me my ignition switch went out, I also found out... when I turn the key, the steering wheel DOES unlock, and the car makes that ding ding sound it makes even when the key is all the way turned...
> No dashboard lights come on, and this sucks. (over 1 week now ive been stuck at home)


First of all, if you are gonna drive your car hard and try to fix it yourself, get some basic tools. At least one full set of metric sockets, several extension bars of various lengths, and u-joints, a set of Allen head sockets, and a set of deep metric sockets. Some basic screwdrivers, a DVOM, and a compression tester. I rebuilt my engine with all that and a torque wrench. Can't work on the car without basic stuff, so forget it if you don't have them. 

Also, your ignition lock has nothing to do with the key switch itself. It's part of the same general assembly, but one can be out and the other work. The inside of the key switch itself is probably fried.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Did you use a multimeter? The eye check doesn't always work. And take your car to a mechanic from now on; you are clueless and just causing harm to your car.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks alot.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

heres my advice, 9mm to the head, problem solved


seriously dude u are ruining a good car


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> heres my advice, 9mm to the head, problem solved
> 
> 
> seriously dude u are ruining a good car


Have you seen his car? It's one of the best looking Z31s I've ever seen. I hate it when bad people happen to good cars.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yes i've seen his car hes sent me well over 200 pictures of it......its sad to see where its going, he might as well put honda emblems on it while hes at it


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Theres nothing ricey about my car AT ALL, the only thing wrong with it now is that the hood and spoiler are not finished, my hood scoop IS FUNCTIONAL, and my spoiler has been just and ONLY been lengthened and thats it, I did it for personal preference, since the stock spoiler didnt look like a spoiler at all.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

you can put in a hood scoop and lengthen your spoiler but you can't diagnose a switch failing?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I just bought a ignition switch with key off ebay for $45, its coming within a few days, ill update on what happens after i install it, thanks alot guys

what section in the FSM is how to uninstall or install the ignition switch?
thanks


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

have u looked at ur muffler lately?


if it came with a twin tip, stay with a twin tip


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> have u looked at ur muffler lately?
> 
> 
> if it came with a twin tip, stay with a twin tip


The single 3" exit muffler available from CM doesn't look bad. Actually takes up less space than the stock twin tip. I've never seen his exhaust, though.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

think honda


----------

